# will the epson 4880 work for printing film positives?



## close clothing (Nov 19, 2007)

my epson 3000 just took a dive on me and i have a 4880 just laying around the shop. im looking to use this for printing positives im not interested in any other aspect of this wondrous machine though it does print a nice photo. Basically i have gotten away with not having a rip for years with the epson 3000 and as is the 4880 dose not seem to print dark enough for a film positive. Am i going to have to spring for a rip with this guy or is there a way to cheat it? 

Also printing halftones isn't a problem. 

Please let me know if you have any suggestions


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like the 4880 will be fine for printing film positives: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t40254.html


----------



## richs198121 (May 28, 2009)

try using the accurip software with your 4880


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

The 4800 inks are loaded with uv block to stabilise them in sunlight, the 3000 inks fade in months. They aren't my favourite inks but they do work pretty well.


----------



## close clothing (Nov 19, 2007)

I am trying to print without a rip. accurip is going to cost like 500 just to print darker. seams silly to buy it just for that feature seeing as i can already process the halftones on my own. 

So is there a way to get away with not having to buy the rip?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

RIPs use monochrome settings, when they print black they only use black ink. Epson drivers (for photo resolutions) use 'rich black' made up of CMYK, the CMY inks aren't as uv dense as the black.
A RIP will be easier to print from and will save ink and time.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Well said Dave.


----------



## JantexInks (Nov 11, 2009)

Some RIPs make lower cost versions. We sell a RIP called Wasatch that makes a version specific for the 4880. It is a fantastic little film printer and doubles as an excellent photo/wedding portrait printer.

---Jantex Inks


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Wasatch is the best screenprint RIP but it's more expensive than some alternatives.


----------



## beldecal (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes we use epson 4880 for our screen film.
We use 17" x 100' roll.

We use this printer for tote bags & t-shirt films.
We are a screen printing company here in Miami, Fl which employs over 530 people. 
We print on t-shirts, tote bags, ceramic mugs, travel mugs, glassware, portfoilios. We use the same film for our plates in pad printing also. We used to use Caseys film for xante printer before. We had to use casey spary to make postives dark. With this paper we do not need it as it very transparent. 
Check out this video for inkjet & laser positive film.
Prices are more than 50% less. 

DecalPaper.com - Decals - Waterslide decal paper or inkjet,laser printers Alps & copiers

Amin


----------

